
Get Ready, Your Robotic Roommate Is Moving In - evo_9
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-06/get-ready-your-robotic-roommate-is-moving-in
======
flukus
> And with a built-in speaker, she can play your favorite podcast as she
> follows you around. She can't talk, but she will answer questions, such as
> whether it's going to rain today

So it's an extremely limited mobile phone that you get to trip over.

